# Komplete Kontrol S49 question



## jon wayne (Sep 16, 2017)

Because of the new model, I'm finding good deals on the original S49. I own K10, but don't use most of the libraries. Is there any advantage to having the S49 over a less expensive controller for basically just setting cc data? I have a weighted controller and a Keystation49.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2017)

jon wayne said:


> Because of the new model, I'm finding good deals on the original S49. I own K10, but don't use most of the libraries. Is there any advantage to having the S49 over a less expensive controller for basically just setting cc data? I have a weighted controller and a Keystation49.



For me, not easy to respond ...as pianist, organist, keyboardist for several decades.
When I want to 'PLAY' , it's always Roland KR577. With (2) DAWs(s), can't truly say older Axiom Pro61 is more-or-less preferable than KK S-49. More keys, sliders, knobs, pads, with Pro61, but not used heavily. 
Komplete Kontrol offers very different User experience, and adds not only ease of use, but also 'enjoyment'. When Pro61 eventually slide into oblivion  , will likely replace with 'new' S-61.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 19, 2017)

The S49 surely is a nice piece of equipment, but it is especially designed as a controller for the NI Komplete 10 & 11 series. Unless you work with this software on a regular basis - especially the synth-section, though all libraries make use of this -, all the controller knobs and light guide options are pretty useless.


----------



## Bear Market (Sep 20, 2017)

Woodie1972 said:


> The S49 surely is a nice piece of equipment, but it is especially designed as a controller for the NI Komplete 10 & 11 series. Unless you work with this software on a regular basis - especially the synth-section, though all libraries make use of this -, all the controller knobs and light guide options are pretty useless.



As an owner of the (old) S61 I second this. The keyboard has a nice build quality but most of the "flashy" features are lost on me.


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 20, 2017)

Been thinking about the new ones. I like where they seem to be heading. Seems like a real creativity enhancer! Might be worth it spending more for the new ones?!


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 22, 2017)

You should consider if the type of controller itself fits your needs. Although 3rd party developers more and more integrate the light guide option into their software (NKS) and several libraries are tweakable with the controller knobs (Project Sam f.e.), it still leaves you with the question how important this is for you and if you will make use of those features. Also you will always have to load the samples into Komplete Kontrol, otherwise the light guide and controller knobs won't communicate with the library.
Personally I really like the KK-series; I owned a S61, but decided to change to the S88, because I missed the 88 keys of a normal piano layout. Next to that I also make use of the integration into Komplete 11, so the choice was easy. 

Some people mention that the S88 keybed doesn't feel that realistic compared to the real hammer-action keybeds out there. I can imagine why they say this and being a daily user, I can agree on this to a certain point. But for me this is not so important, since I'm a professional percussionist and not a pianist and this keybed does the job really well for me. The S61 has a synth-keybed with a nice feel and action ánd aftertouch, if that's a feature you like to have.

To conclude: If you really feel the need for a realistic playing keybed, than f.e. Korg may do a better job. Downside to this is that you will lack the whole controller thing. If that is what you are looking for: smooth integration with Komplete 10 or 11 software and all the related hardware features, than the KK-series are defenitely worth checking out.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 22, 2017)

I just read your post again: if it's basically to set CC-data, than I think there's no need to buy an S49, unless you use the synth-section from komplete a lot, which is easily editable with the controller knobs and could speed up your workflow. Other than that the keystation is good enough to do the job for only setting CC-data.


----------



## HiEnergy (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm still on Komplete 9. Does the new S49 interact with this or am I forced to upgrade with lots of hassle (getting temporary internet in a non-networked studio environment)?
I loathe upgrading my NI stuff down the Native Access route. Service center and offline authorization still works for me.
NI, where are you going?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 22, 2017)

This Native access is all because of trying to protect the software and it does not really differ from registering your software through service center. Of course, it's different software, but the idea is more or less the same. I must say it works flawlessly: updates are shown, downloading and installing is automatically performed, no issues here.

The S49 is designed for integration with Komplete 10 & 11. Of course you can use it with older versions like 9, but then you can't take advantage of the whole controllers and light guide thing.


----------



## Sami (Sep 25, 2017)

How does NKS work with third-party VIs which support the specification, say Spitfire? Can anyone share their experience with that?


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 25, 2017)

Spitfire isn't supported AFAIK, Symphonic Series from Soundiron is, Symphobia is too, Aeris Choir, Several Best Service libraries and so on. Works very well with the Kontrol series with the light guide and everything.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 25, 2017)

Some Spitfire libraries ARE supported.


----------

